# New Snake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Picked this guy up the other day , he's a West Papuan Carpet Python (Morelia spilota variegate)
Formerly called Irian Jaya carpet.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pickup, great patterns


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice snake dude. Any pics of his enclosure?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice to finally see the lil' guy!

Lookin' good!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

CONGRATS DUDE


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

How much does such a nice snake cost ?

Too bad reptiles aren't legal in Norway


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Quint said:


> How much does such a nice snake cost ?
> 
> Too bad reptiles aren't legal in Norway


wow dude reptiles are illegal there WHY??? i mean its cold and i doubt theyll surivive winter there


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replies











> huntx7 Posted Yesterday, 12:53 AM
> Nice snake dude. Any pics of his enclosure?


At the moment he's in a 20gal tank, soon to be upgraded!



> Quint Posted Yesterday, 10:05 PM
> How much does such a nice snake cost ?


I bought him from the breeder so it wasn't bad ($175 Cdn)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice looking snake i have owned one but sold it as i got new snake. excelent escpe artist.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snake bro!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys! I am looking forward to seeing what his colours will be, the HC in the picture stands for "High Contrast" and this is what the breeder had to say about this line " H/C- these develop into very yellow/gold and deep dark, dark chocolate brown"


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I love the Irian Jayas...we have several.....very little yellows in them, th eterm gold is nice, and what they produce anymore is fantastic, but do not expect to bright of colors...what I love about them is the burnt browns, the richness of their browns...without doubt my favorite carpet pythons...next to Bredls of course....


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

really cool snake


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice carpet pyhtons are nice snakes, how big does one of them get


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats a sweet lookin snake.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------

